# PWM mit Halbleiterschütz



## sschaefer (28 Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,


ich stehe aktuell vor dem Problem eine alte Klappensteuerung in einer Lüftungsanlage an das neue Automatisierungssystem anzubinden.
Die Klappen besitzen eine 230V Spannungsversorgung und geben eine Steuerspannung von 9V DC aus. (Netzteil in Klappensteuerung integriert)
Jede Klappe kann dann mit einer Spannung von 1-7V von 0-100% angesteuert werden. Bisher wurde dies analog über ein Potentiometer gelöst.


Leider muss ich zur Steuerung die von der Klappensteuerung kommende Fremdspannung nutzen und kann dafür keinen Analogausgang nutzen.


Meine erste Idee war es mithilfe von Halbleiterschützen eine Pulsweitenmodulation, ausgehend von den 9V der Klappensteuerung zu realisieren. Auf meiner Suche nach geeigneten Halbleiterschützen musste ich jedoch feststellen, dass bei allen Halbleiterschützen die ich finden konnte die Betriebsspannung für den Hauptstromkreis im Bereich von 24-500V liegt.


Meine Frage wäre nun warum es bei Halbleiterschützen überhaupt eine Mindestspannung im Hauptstromkreis gibt? Welche Hardware könnte ich alternativ für diese Anwendung nutzen?


Danke schonmal für euer Feedback!


----------



## PN/DP (28 Februar 2021)

sschaefer schrieb:


> Leider muss ich zur Steuerung die von der Klappensteuerung kommende Fremdspannung nutzen und kann dafür keinen Analogausgang nutzen.


Es gibt Standard 0-10V Trennverstärker. Die kannst Du auf der Eingangsseite ganz normal mit Deinem Analogausgang ansteuern.

Harald


----------



## sschaefer (28 Februar 2021)

Hi Harald,

zunächst vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort.

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das Konzept vom Trennverstärker richtig verstanden habe aber ich war der Meinung, dass der Ausgang eines Trennverstärkers (abhängig von der anliegenden Eingangsspannung bzw. vom Eingangsstrom) die Ausgangsspannung zwischen 0-10V durch die Versorgungsspannung des Trennverstärkers (24V) generiert. Ich habe ja aber das Problem, dass ich das Potential meiner Klappensteuerung verwenden muss und dafür keine externe Spannung nehmen kann.

Die Steuerung der Klappe gibt eine Konstantspannung von 9V aus. Gibt man diese 9V auf den Eingang der Steuerung fährt die Klappe komplett zu. Liegt keine Spannung an fährt die Klappe komplett auf. Bei 4V bleibt die Klappe in etwa auf der Hälfte stehen. 

Ich muss also das Potential der Klappensteuerung verwenden und im Bereich 1-7V wandeln!  

Danke und schöne Grüße
Simon


----------



## PN/DP (28 Februar 2021)

Der Ausgang von Trennverstärkern ist potentialfrei gegenüber dem Eingang und ggf. auch gegenüber der Versorgungsspannung und kann mit (nahezu) beliebigen Bezugspotentialen verbunden werden, und bestimmt auch mit dem Potential Deiner Klappensteuerung. Zeige doch mal die Schaltung (und das Fabrikat) Deiner Klappe, dann kann man exakt erklären wie die Anschaltung sein muß.

Harald


----------



## sschaefer (28 Februar 2021)

Das klingt gut!

Werde das Schaltbild kommende Woche mal abfotografieren und bereitstellen. 

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## sschaefer (1 März 2021)

Habe heute mit dem Hersteller der Klappensteuerung telefoniert und nun doch eine Lösung mit einem Analogausgang in der SPS gefunden.
Masse von Spannungsversorgung der SPS und Klappensteuerung verbinden und funktioniert!


----------

